# 5 weeks/3days pg but brown discharge and losing symptoms!!!



## charlie1 (Dec 13, 2004)

hello all,

Mrs paranoia here again! my sore boobs and nausea of a few days ago seems to have waned and every other day I occasionally get a mucusy slightly brownish discharge when I wipe myself. I am going out of my mind......scan on 25/8 this week.....so want to be able to hold on til then........please be alright!

Any advice greatlt appreciatee as ever.

Charlie 1 xxxxxxx


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Charlie1

Lots of people seem to get spotting etc, it seems to be quite common.  From reading the books they say you should only really be concerned if you are experiencing any pain.  As your scan isn't until Thursday I would phone them in the morning and see if they can see you tomorrow as hopefully   it will set your mind at rest and make you less anxious as four days to wait will feel like a long time.

Sorry if I haven't been much help, but wishing you lots of   

Niki x


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Hi Charlie

Its your twin sister Mrs Paranoi 2 here    Can fully understand where you are coming from as spent the first 12 weeks of my pg exactly like you (and still having the odd wobbly moment of panic   )

Spent every day knicker checking and every other day retesting because of all the browny pink tinges I had early on but just want to reassure you it is quite common.  I wont tell you to not worry because I know thats virtually impossible, but hope that your scan on thursday will help reassure you   

Loads of love
Jax
xxx


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Charlie,

I used to have brownish discharge the first weeks of pg. lot of women have. If u dont feel pain I think u mustnt worry.

I hope that helps.
Hugs 
Stella


----------



## Ddorf Girl (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi Charlie,

I had the same thing!  Symptoms do tend to come and go, and it's so scary.  I used to punch my breasts multiple times a day, to see if they were still tender!    

I agree with everyone else - some brownish discharge isn't unusual.  I had that too, and it usually is old blood and nothing to worry about.  They say only red blood and/or pain can be a symptom of something.  But I do agree with Niki that you should call in the morning and see if you can't get an earlier appointment to put your mind at rest.

Best of luck!

Julia


----------



## valerieg (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi, I am also having slight brownish discharge and am a little worried but reading all of your responses has made me feel better. Hope everything goes well for your checkup, I am still too early to know anything yet!

Try to relax, there's really not much we can do about it except take it easy, stay     and good luck! Keep us updated ...

valerie


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 13, 2004)

As ever ladies, thank you so much for your words of reassurance.......they really are reassuring!

It's so daft becaUSe even my clinic informed me that I may well get brown spotting/discharge when I told them of my positive result and I know how common it is. But ofcourse, rationality goes out the window doesn't it!!, especially after the trauma that we have all been through to get here. Gosh, this fertility buisness certainly is sent to try us all.

Had a horrible start to the day yesterday and after trying to bottle up 10 days of anxiety since learning of the BFP, had a good old blurt. Went for a nice walk with the dog and had a good chat with dp. Did'nt want to burden him too, but ofcourse, we are both going through this. Felt much better after and more positive.
My friend of 7 months pg came for tea which I thought would be difficult, but it was lovely to see her and inspired me to keep on!

Did contact the clinic yesterday and they were very reassuring and told me that I could go in today for a scan but that they might not pick up anything just yet....maybe the sac....so I figured I'd just try and relax, be patient and be positive for thursday.
Sore boobs and nausea have returned today......good!
So lovely that so many of us are here. So wishing and praying we all have our dreams come true.

Dear Valerie G, Many congratulations on your BFP!!! As you can see from me and others, it is very normal to have the brown discharge thing, but I know that it doesn't stop the worrying!!! Lots of love and luck to you
and keep posted.

Charlie 1 xxxxxxxxxxx
(6 WK SCAN THURS)

Work is such a great healer!!! Glad to be here today!


----------

